# [SOLVED] Server security certificate is not yet valid



## Space1 (Feb 28, 2011)

when i open chrome it says the server security certificate is not yet valid, and will not let me procceed. Internet explorer is similar but will let me proceed. I have uninstalled and reinstalled chrome many times, and i have tried it on 3 different networks. What is my problem?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Server security certificate is not yet valid*

Is your date and time correct ?

BG


----------



## Space1 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Server security certificate is not yet valid*

no as a matter of fact it's really out of date, does that affect it?


----------



## Space1 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Server security certificate is not yet valid*

i changed them and now it is fine, thank you


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You are welcome

BG


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the Time/Date do not stay correct, the CMOS battery needs to be replaced.


----------

